# Launching a solo skiff with outboard into surf



## Micro Cat (May 17, 2016)

How are you starting the motor and launching from the beach to get beyond the breakers?


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to have two of them. I only launched them in the surf once. I opted to use trolling motors because I was unsure of how stable they would be and I didn't want to have too much to deal with. 

With that being said, I think it can safely be done with good timing and small breaking waves. I used to also have hobie kayaks and we would take them out mid thigh deep, and pop in the pedal drives, hop in, and take off when the waves were timed right. Standing by the solo skiff in the surf lets you aim the bow directly at the wave so it won't turn sideways and swamp / flip. They are stable, but can certainly flip with the right combination of wave and improper positioning. I was too nervous to have a $1300 motor hanging off the back of my solo skiff and have it flip in the surf. 

I understand the attraction of having an outboard for using them BTB. For what it's worth, if you are just going to run baits out (Since this is the surf fishing forum), a trolling motor is really efficient and pretty inexpensive. 

Another note, you need to stow or tie down everything for a solo skiff surf launch. Any wave coming over the bow will wash whatever is laying on the deck out the open stern in a heartbeat. 

The day I went out was nearly perfect conditions of 1ft or less seas and single digit winds. I felt completely comfortable standing up...and I'm not blessed with fantastic balance.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

*Solo Skiff Surf Launch*

We first get everything ready, fastened down, ten get in deep enough water to run motor, PUT ON MOTOR KILL CORD, Start motor, Jump in at right time and go... proceeding carefully (sometimes lol) :walkingsm

HERE IS A VIDEO


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I would launch my zodiac solo in the surf. Have everything ready and hope the motor starts 1st pull if there are breakers.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, I was CRAZY in my younger days. Lived in Galveston in the 70's. Had a small 14' v-front aluminum boat with a Johnson 15hp on it. When the surf was almost calm, maybe with a very small break, I'd trailer it down to the surf-n-sand, back it in the water and launch it. Get it past the first (small) gut then jump in and start the engine and ride it on out. Caught many a trout that way back in the days. Stupid: Yes, Fun: Absolutely.


----------

